# Highlight videos



## SoccerLife12 (Aug 9, 2017)

I want to get some of my daughter's games filmed for highlight recruiting videos.  Any recommendations of places that anyone has used that films and edits the videos out of San Diego or Orange County?


----------



## PitchMom20 (Jan 31, 2018)

If still looking...in OC there is Big Boom Video.  They do a good job.  In SD, It's A Wrap Video.  They both also offer recruit/hilight videos.


----------

